# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.21.03 flashing support for Qcom-based Alcatel smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.03 is out!*   *Qcom Tab:*  Released *flashing support* for newest *Qcom-based Alcatel* smartphones  *♦ 4045A, 4045L, 4045O, 4045X
♦ 4060A
♦ 5051A, 5051X
♦ 5054D, 5054W, 5054X
♦ 5056E, 5056U, 5056X
♦ 5065A, 5065D, 5065X
♦ 5154A
♦ 6039K
♦ 6045I, 6045Y
♦ 7043A, 7043K, 7043Y
♦ 7044X
♦ 7048X
♦ 9007A, 9007X
♦ 9022X
♦ A621R
♦ I806
♦ M823F
♦ T500L*  Benefits:
♦ Various provider customizations
♦ Phone’s firmware upgrade and downgrade
♦ Marked Android and provider ID versions in each flash file
♦ Another free functionality for all Smart-Clip2 users 
You will find instructions on how to perform flashing procedure الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Flash File Area Update:*  240 GB of flash files for Alcatel smartphones uploaded to flash file area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
This is just a start, we will add much more files.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

